# hXmixer GUI mixer application



## rabfulton (Aug 3, 2015)

Came across this little gem while searching for a GUI mixer so I don't have to mess with the command line every time I want to adjust my USB microphones volume.

https://hackage.haskell.org/package/hXmixer






I emailed the author who very kindly sent me a binary saving the installing ~800mB of build dependencies. It works very well.

Would be great if someone could create or assist the author in creating a port.

Regarding a port he commented:


> I don't remember why I gave up.  I think it had something to do with installing Haskell dependencies that don't have a FreeBSD port.  Haskell libraries are typically installed by the non-root user into his home directory.  I think I was trying to think of another way to do this, but then I gave up.


----------

